# Taking in a student



## eddie7 (23 Jan 2008)

hi, has anyone here taking in  forign students to your home for short /long stays,  how did it go for you? how do you register to be a host family? is there an agency or do you have to contact the language schools directly?


----------



## Purple (23 Jan 2008)

*Re: takin in a student*

Have you tried the Golden pages?


----------



## eddie7 (23 Jan 2008)

*Re: takin in a student*

thanks purple, but i was interested in getting some feedback,


----------



## Purple (23 Jan 2008)

*Re: takin in a student*

I know someone who does thi a lot. If I get a chance I'll call her tonight.


----------



## eddie7 (23 Jan 2008)

*Re: takin in a student*

thanks,


----------



## A_b (23 Jan 2008)

*Re: takin in a student*

hi. I used to do it before. If you are trying to make some money from doing this I wouldnt really recommend it unless you are doing it for long stay. You dont really make money from short stays. Also its hard to do if you are working full time unless you trust to have strangers in your house when you are not there. You can look up any of the language centres online


----------



## homebird (23 Jan 2008)

*Re: takin in a student*

Are you near any of the Irish universities? Or within commuting distance? You can register with the accommodation office and do self catering. Its good in that you have long stay tenant - yet they will only be there for the academic year. (August/Sept would be the best time to register)


----------



## Newbie! (23 Jan 2008)

*Re: takin in a student*

There isnt really a register as such but most schools are crying out for families so if you google language schools or even colleges with a major international student body such as Griffith or Dublin business school. You can earn between 600-700 per month but dont do it simply for money - You wont enjoy the experience and you are defrauding students into experiencing 'irish family life'. Alot of students expect a home where they eat with the family and have a chance to chat in the evenings - their own family if you want. 90% of the time there wont be a problem but ask the school you will work for for a list of rules and guidelines etc. Best of luck


----------



## eddie7 (23 Jan 2008)

*Re: takin in a student*

i have a made a list of language schools that are on my bus routes, gonna fire off a few mails and see what comes back,


----------



## joanmul (23 Jan 2008)

*Re: takin in a student*

Do you have a young family? that is a factor with some of the agencies as they like to place students in homes where there are children in or around their age for communication reasons. A lady I know only takes adults and they would be the least troublesome of all. They usually attend classes and go on tours. Sometimes some of the people she gets are not students but are here to learn the language by working.  I've had students up to a few years ago and it is hard work but you can make a bit of profit if you have a few at the same time - one pot cooking, etc.


----------



## tinkerbell (23 Jan 2008)

*Re: takin in a student*

Hi we have taken in both younger and older students but to be honest, it was more hassle than worth it.   The younger ones were almost without exception such trouble, so fussy, etc.  The older ones, over 18s, were better but again some were very uncomfortable to have in our home.   On average we got between 100 and 140 a week and again, honestly, between food, electricity, etc. and the extra hassle, there are easier ways to earn a few bob.    You end up with a total stranger from any background living as part of the family and if you are lucky they are a pleasure to have around but others?  Aaaaaaaah!!!! I personnally would never take one in again.   International House on Camden Street was where our nicer older students came through if thats any help?


----------



## monkeyboy (24 Jan 2008)

*Re: takin in a student*

We took 2 students in for 2 seperate 3 week stretches, saw it as a handy way to make 6 x 140 for our hols.

I am keen to improve mu French so the 1st girl 21 y/o was great to have around.  She was mannerly, corteous, interacted within our household and was generally a pleasure to have.

The next girl a 21 y/o Spaniard was a snot nosed little sh1t !! Even still there was less effort in throwing a meal on the table and ignoring her for 3 weeks than interacting with the lovely aforementioned French girl after a tiring day.

Its pot luck how the student turns out but at worst just ignore them ! All you have to do is provide a meal and clean accomodation.

We went thro EF language who DD 140 p/w to our acc, proper back up service and you can give a criteria of what type of student you want. 

Summer is a higher rate than currently also.


----------



## liaconn (24 Jan 2008)

I used to take in foreign students. Up to a year ago you got €150 for providing bed, breakfast and dinner. If you have to provide a packed lunch you get about €170. Its not a lot of money so I would only do it if you really needed the extra cash (I had just bought a new place and needed a dig out with the mortgage) or if you have a few kids and won't really notice one extra mouth to feed. As I said on another thread, its a good compromise between having someone permanently staying with you and trying to go it alone with a big mortgage.

Just google Schools of English and you should get a website (can't remember what its called) with a list of colleges you can register with as a 'host'. You need to be a reasonably short commute from the college and be near a bus/dart/luas. 

A word of warning, some colleges are just a cover for getting migrants into the country illegally (they come in on a student visa and then disappear when their visa is up!). So be careful, because you could find your address being used for them to open up bank accounts etc. Also, they tend not to bother attending classes and can end up dossing around your place all day, using up electricity, heating etc. I would advise to take students from EU countries only.


----------



## Newbie! (24 Jan 2008)

liaconn said:


> A word of warning, some colleges are just a cover for getting migrants into the country illegally (they come in on a student visa and then disappear when their visa is up!). So be careful, because you could find your address being used for them to open up bank accounts etc. Also, they tend not to bother attending classes and can end up dossing around your place all day, using up electricity, heating etc. I would advise to take students from EU countries only.



That is true of some colleges but thousands of non-eu students enter the country every year for registered courses in RCSI, UCD and many others. Take what nationality you are comfortable with but be wary of some language schools. Ask around - a friend of a friend etc. can normally recommend a college to use.


----------



## liaconn (24 Jan 2008)

Newbie! said:


> That is true of some colleges but thousands of non-eu students enter the country every year for registered courses in RCSI, UCD and many others. Take what nationality you are comfortable with but be wary of some language schools. Ask around - a friend of a friend etc. can normally recommend a college to use.


 

What I meant was that language schools which don't have any students from EU countries are probably a bit dodgy, so just be careful of taking people from these colleges. If someone is attending UCD or somewhere else that is well known and reputable then I agree they would obviously be genuine students.


----------



## Red2 (25 Jan 2008)

Eddy we kept students for many years up to this one.We live in Galway and this year the schools are offering 21 euro per night for bed,breakfast.packed lunch and evening meal!!That rate is insulting enough but the reason we stopped is the responsibility that goes with it and the legal position we would find ourselves in if anything should happen to the student.This was brought home very forcibly to lots of us host families with the murder of young Manuela R.I.P.The schools will not support the families in the event of a problem,they will cover their own back very rapidly!!!This year,we are told by our school that we are responsible for whatever happens to the student while we are hosting them!!!
Weigh up all factors before making your decision,not just the financial ones.


----------



## Newbie! (25 Jan 2008)

liaconn said:


> What I meant was that language schools which don't have any students from EU countries are probably a bit dodgy, so just be careful of taking people from these colleges. If someone is attending UCD or somewhere else that is well known and reputable then I agree they would obviously be genuine students.



Still incorrect. Some institutes run programmes specifically for non-eu students.


----------



## sam h (25 Jan 2008)

If you get nice students it is a really easy way to make some extra cash for the hols (and it's tax free to to a certain amount), ideally you should try to take 2/3 at one time.  I would advise you go for the older students (over 18) and avoid the summer spanish students and the school groups of 14/15 year olds as I reckon it is too much hassle - you worry if they aren't back on time.  
Normally you just provide breakfast (coffee, juice, toast cereals - just show them where is it) and a dinner - lunch is normally just at the weekend.  Obviously a clean room and towels. 
Usually they are out & about most of the time so you would hardly notice them there.   We have had some wonderful people stay and many stay in touch.....but you can get the odd one who will raid your fridge (kids lunch stuff gone), stay around the house all the time, use your phone, not shower (or shower too much!), take over the TV, etc.  Just be very clear about what your house rules are. 
Try The Language Centre and Dublin School of English - they will come & see your house & approve you as a host.


----------



## eddie7 (25 Jan 2008)

thanks for all the input lads,


----------



## debdeb (25 Jan 2008)

hi ive just been on gumtree and their looking for host families also try donedeal.ie a friend of mine has been doing it about 7 years and has made a fortune. i'd do it tommorrow only i havent got the room. she has switched from teen students to thier tutors more money in it and less minding on them she just gives them a key and leaves a dinner out for them .they mostly go out in the evenings so she carries on with her life as normal the money she makes covers her mortgage and some of her bills every month


----------



## gabsdot (26 Jan 2008)

I've been hosting students for a few years now. All have been adults and mostly for stays of between 1 and 4 weeks. Mostl they've been great and I find it an easy way to make a few bob. We're quite easy going people and we always tell them to make themselves at home. We find that that helps us all to be more comfortable together.​


----------

